# Best way to store millet???



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

I bought a 5 lb box of millet at a bird fair and I wondered what is the best way to store it to keep it fresh as long as possible????


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

not sure about fresh.. but I stock mine in the freezer... don´t wanna get it full of bugs...


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

we buy ours in 25 pound boxes and store it in a air tight plastic container - like you buy to store blankets/ pillows/ clothes in you can get them at dollar stores, or walmart or just about any where 

similar to this


----------



## saj (May 14, 2009)

I store all my millet spray in a tupperware container, kept in a nice dark cool place to prevent the seeds from dieing or weevils getting in.

Don't quote me but I thought storing seeds in the freezer was a bad idea as the cold "kills" the seed. I know if they're exposed to heat basically it cooks the little plant inside the seed and stops it from germinating. I seem to recall reading somewhere only viable seeds (seed that will germinate) is of any nutritional use to the bird. Dead or "stale" seeds have no to little nutrient availability compared to the fresh viable seed. The best way to see if it is good seed is to try sprouting some to see how it goes. That's what most literature I've read suggests to do with any new batches of seed you get. If it doesn't sprout throw it out.

I also seem to recall it's not recommended to store seed in airtight containers as the seeds need to "breathe" and will release small amounts of moisture which can possibly foul the other seeds, so if you are storing seeds in containers, be sure to throw in a couple packs of dessicant sachets (silica gel) to prevent any problems.


----------



## andalcam (Oct 31, 2008)

I buy my millet in bulk as well and store in in large plastic storage containers. I have never put it in the freezer and it keeps for a long time in an airtight container.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I keep mine in a storage container as well and keep it in the garage where it it always cool.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Millet here is kept in an airtight container.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> I thought storing seeds in the freezer was a bad idea as the cold "kills" the seed.


Tropical plant seeds might not fare too well, but any plant that can stand a climate with cold winters has seeds that are adapted to freezing.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

i forgot to mention all my seeds and Pellets are also stored in those same plastic totes like i put a picture of. 

I even have a long flat one on wheels (that can slide under a bed) filled with toy making parts, extra toys, and other extra things 

those plastic totes come in handy  

i'm considering grabbing another one next time i'm at the dollar store for my dog food.


----------

